# Q: Sikh Phrases



## Eclectic (Nov 11, 2004)

Many religions have phrases such as "Blessed Be" or "May God be with you". I notice on the forums here that there are lots of exchanges of greeting phrases. Is there a list around here or does someone care to share the various phrases and what they mean? Thanks.


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Nov 11, 2004)

*Waheguruji ka khalsa, Waheguruji ki fateh*
A baptised Sikh belongs to the wonderful Lord, victory to the wonderful Lord

*Sat sri akal*
The true Lord is timeless

*Ik onkar [maybe slight variations in spelling]*
One God

*Gur prasaad*
Guru's grace


If there is anything in specific please do ask!!


----------



## Eclectic (Nov 11, 2004)

Thank you. As I further my stuides, I'm sure I'd be asking about more.


----------

